# My Newest Project



## aasmitty757 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a picture of my newest project. Fairly rare 1934 Speed Line. It needs the front fork and the clad wheels chromed to look right but it's pretty complete. Just thought you might want to check it out.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2007)

I wish I had some rare bikes like that. Oh well very nice bike how's it ride?


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a nice looking speed lite bike! Yeah, I'd like to know how does it ride too.  Post more pictures too.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 5, 2012)

that is a rare bike very nice kim


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2012)

holy thread resurrection lol


----------



## oskisan (Sep 5, 2012)

Who makes this bike? Is this a black hawk frame, tank, fenders, and fork? I know the chain ring and rear carrier are much different (and as a matter of fact, ones I have never seen before). Very nice score indeed!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, old thread! I do still have the bike. It is a Wards Speedline. Looks similar to a Blackhawks but many differences.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2012)

This bicycle is made by HP Snyder and the Blackhawk is made by Westfield...that's the main difference with the Blackhawk being a twinbar frame...chunky tanks, same time period, but many differences.
Essentially a V200 badged for Montgomery Wards.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 5, 2012)

Also features a twin top tube...that is the only 34-5 I have seen...other than mine of course


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sad but funny! You ask how it rides; first look at the date of when I started this thread.... Now to answer you question, the picture is from the seller. When I received the bike I took it out of the box to check for damage and put it right back in the box where it sits today. I have never ridden it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, you're right Dave...helps having one!:o
Maybe I was thinking of the V-20 or a different model year V-200 as the 36 catalog doesn't clearly depict a twinbar V-200, but the K-20 looks to be.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 6, 2012)

And I think the top tube changed in 36, probably due to too many manufactureres making similar twin top tube designs...


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 12, 2012)

Initially you said it was a project... What was the plan when you purchased it.  It looks great to me.  Any interest in selling it.  I will surely remove it from its box and ride it!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice bike you have there. Is it all original paint?? Or has it been redone?? 




> All I have in this world is my balls and my word, and I don't break 'em for no one.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 13, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> Initially you said it was a project... What was the plan when you purchased it.  It looks great to me.  Any interest in selling it.  I will surely remove it from its box and ride it!!




I consider it a project because the fork needs to to chrome plated and the rims should be plated. The bike is a repaint and suffered some paint chipping as a result of shipping, so it also needs some touching up. I'm not currently interested in selling it.
Thank you!


----------

